# Where is RoFreeSBIE?



## deadmorozz (May 15, 2020)

Hi,

Not even a trace of this OS, was there a site?


----------



## sand_man (May 15, 2020)

Never heard of it. What is it?


----------



## memreflect (May 15, 2020)

Perhaps you meant RoFreeSBIE, which was based on FreeBSD?  It has been discontinued (the old homepage URL is now home to a website in Japanese).


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2020)

And he's gone... In case anyone is wondering, he started spamming various threads and profiles with foulmouthed comments.


----------

